# sunday march 11 MRG



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2007)

got this day open.   thinking MRG cause i've never been.  it'll be a long day trip and was hoping to hook up with someone who knows the place.

if conditions suck at that time, i'll probably just head to killington to use up my asc gift cards.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> got this day open.   thinking MRG cause i've never been.  it'll be a long day trip and was hoping to hook up with someone who knows the place.
> 
> if conditions suck at that time, i'll probably just head to killington to use up my asc gift cards.



I'll be there 3/3-3/7.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I'll be there 3/3-3/7.



well now, that doesnt help me too much does it?   :wink:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2007)

Thought you might have some wiggle room to change the date...no need to get testy.

You sound like you need to play a nice game of lawn darts. I know I could use some play time.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Thought you might have some wiggle room to change the date...no need to get testy.
> 
> You sound like you need to play a nice game of lawn darts. I know I could use some play time.




dude i used the winky which goes against everything i stand for.  i was totally kidding.

i WISH i has wiggle room but the wife and kids are out of town that one day and she already gave me the green light for the 11th.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm returning from the MRV that Friday before so I can't cruise with ya then, but that doesn't help you too much either, does it..? :roll:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> dude i used the winky which goes against everything i stand for.  i was totally kidding.



I saw Mr. Winky...but if I didn't throw in the testy part I couldn't have made the lawn dart reference. And that was the whole point (pun intended).

Of course, I could have been like Greg and tell you that I'm also going to be at MRG but also gone before you're going to be there.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2007)

ahhh you guys are KILLING me.  if greg had vid of that, i wouldve made it my avatar.

well both you clowns need to give me the 411 on where to go, on the ELEVENTH!!!!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> ahhh you guys are KILLING me.  if greg had vid of that, i wouldve made it my avatar.




That was without doubt the best blowout I've seen all year. I started laughing so hard that it didn't occur to me to see if you were hurt until about 30 seconds after it happened. Thank God for all the fresh snow.

Can you imagine if you had tried to bury your head like that in iced over hardpack?


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> if greg had vid of that, i wouldve made it my avatar.



I have the vision of the aftermath firmly engraved in my head. I recall your skis (released) behind you with only the tips showing. You were a few feet ahead of them with your head just about buried completely in snow. One of the funniest wipe-outs I've seen in a while... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't believe that happened on the one run I missed!


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I can't believe that happened on the one run I missed!



You had a pretty impressive spin-move kind of wipe-out on the Volkls at your first attempt at Slide of Hans. I actually thought you hurt yourself on that one... :-o

Back on topic.....who's gonna film 2knees's wipe-outs at MRG on the 11th?


----------



## roark (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm tempted. Too early to commit for me. If we had a guide I'd be more inclined.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2007)

I will be on may way up to the MRV on the 11th....That does no help either


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> You had a pretty impressive spin-move kind of wipe-out on the Volkls at your first attempt at Slide of Hans. I actually thought you hurt yourself on that one... :-o
> 
> Back on topic.....who's gonna film 2knees's wipe-outs at MRG on the 11th?



At the top section?  I was thinking it was going to hurt as it was happening, fortunately it didn't.  Although that might explain why my neck has been so sore since then... 

I had several good falls that day, my favorite was the double ejection.  Apparently not as good as Pat's though.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 20, 2007)

I wouldn't be a great guide for MRG (only there once) but I'd be up for going up there again.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2007)

lol Jim,  nice to know my health was your main concern.  I was laughing too, after i realized my head was still connected to my neck.  best thing about it was i had about a millisecond to realize what was about to happen.  I couldnt even finish saying oh sh......


now the chances of someone showing me around MRG are less then zero after this comedy routine.  :smile:  

Hi i'm pat and i crash.    alot.  

roark, if you decide to do it, let me know.  obviously there is plenty of time here.

cbcbd, put it on your calender.  One time is more than i've got.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> lol Jim,  nice to know my health was your main concern.  I was laughing too, after i realized my head was still connected to my neck.  best thing about it was i had about a millisecond to realize what was about to happen.  I couldnt even finish saying oh sh......



"Lawn dart" described it well. And if the snow hadn't been plentiful and soft, I would not have been laughing for even a second....dude, your body was totally parallel to the ground after your skis ejected, and as your head went into the snow your legs shot up in the air behind you. 

At least you didn't see the berm at the bottom of Twilight Zone when you crashed...Greg and I almost did the same thing next run down and we knew the berm was there. After that, I realized you had to stay hard left at the bottom.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 22, 2007)

It looks like I may be at MRG on Sun March 11.  I've been to MRG 8-10 times so I can show you around, at least the marked trails.  I'm not a true MRG veteran, nor have I been exposed to the secret, off-the-map stashes but I can show you some good terrain.  I'd also enjoy skiing with you again, Pat.

I'll keep you posted if my plans change.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> It looks like I may be at MRG on Sun March 11.  I've been to MRG 8-10 times so I can show you around, at least the marked trails.  I'm not a true MRG veteran, nor have I been exposed to the secret, off-the-map stashes but I can show you some good terrain.  I'd also enjoy skiing with you again, Pat.
> 
> I'll keep you posted if my plans change.



awesome.  i would totally appreciate it.


----------



## David Metsky (Feb 22, 2007)

Keep in mind that that weekend is the NATO Telefest at MRG.  Crowds will be above average, and lines in the Single are usually pretty long.  Sunday isn't as bad as Saturday, but there will be lots of pinheads there.

I'll be there on Sat, may go backcountry on Sun.

 -dave-


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> Keep in mind that that weekend is the NATO Telefest at MRG.  Crowds will be above average, and lines in the Single are usually pretty long.  Sunday isn't as bad as Saturday, but there will be lots of pinheads there.
> 
> I'll be there on Sat, may go backcountry on Sun.
> 
> -dave-




yeah i saw that.  typically what is the wait for the single on a crowded day?  I would imagine it has to push 30 minutes at least.


----------



## David Metsky (Feb 23, 2007)

45 on the Saturday of telefest if the skiing is good.  I've seen it approach an hour at times.  This past weekend it hovered around an hour when all the other lifts were down.  Add to that a 12 minute ride to the top and you get a little cold between runs. 

30-45 is about average on a good weekend.  It's worth it, but you don't get too many runs on a day like that.  Later in the afternoon and first thing in the morning it's often just 5-10 minutes.  

When the lines are bad on the Single the Sunnyside double usually is about half as long.  There's plenty of good skiing over there, so it's not a bad alternative.

 -dave-


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 5, 2007)

Bump.  I'll be up in the MRV this Sunday 3/11 with the wife and kids.  Debating between Sugarbush & MRG that day.  We will be coming off skiing at Burke on Fri & Sat 3/9 & 3/10.

2knees: are you still planning on hitting MRG on 3/11?  If you are, I'm leaning towards hitting MRG with you.  If not, the Telefest crowds and the fact that I haven't hit the Bush yet in 2007 would push me towards Lincoln Peak.  I hit MRG last Sunday 2/25 and it was great.  Let me know what you're plans are Pat.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2007)

still going but the telefest situation is sort of scaring me away from mrg.  I could "settle" for sugarbush.  :smile:  

i need to redeem myself at the bush anyway, last time i was there, i was so hungover i felt like my skis were on backwards.


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 5, 2007)

With the snow this week, it's going to be a very full house at MRG this weekend.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 8, 2007)

2knees said:


> still going but the telefest situation is sort of scaring me away from mrg.  I could "settle" for sugarbush.  :smile:
> 
> i need to redeem myself at the bush anyway, last time i was there, i was so hungover i felt like my skis were on backwards.



Pat, you would be very foolish to pass up MRG...I just got back from my 5 days there and in my almost 45 years of skiing I have never had such epic conditions over a 5 day period in the northeast EVER. My last run yesterday was untracked powder top to bottom on 20th. OMG, every run over the past 5 days was in powder!  MRG does not get any better than it is now.

Busy, so sorry for the short reply. I'll try to get a detailed report up tomorrow.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Pat, you would be very foolish to pass up MRG...I just got back from my 5 days there and in my almost 45 years of skiing I have never had such epic conditions over a 5 day period in the northeast EVER. My last run yesterday was untracked powder top to bottom on 20th. OMG, every run over the past 5 days was in powder!  MRG does not get any better than it is now.
> 
> Busy, so sorry for the short reply. I'll try to get a detailed report up tomorrow.



I hear ya but i would rather ski with someone and i have an opportunity to ski with madskier at sugarbush so i decided to do that instead.  I dont mind skiing alone but never having been to mrg before, i'd rather ski it with some company.


----------

